# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Homemade 6mm collet  for watchlathe machine.

## mpvmanh

Rảnh rỗi chế cái Collet chơi, Post lên cho bác chém gió















Tiện đây khoe luôn bộ thước đo của em.





Thời gian tiện là 30phút, vưà tiện vưà uống bia :Wink:

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, imechavn, kametoco, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng, đứng máy tiện này phong cách phải vậy mới đúng e

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Đúng, đứng máy tiện này phong cách phải vậy mới đúng e


Tiện song em cũng xỉn luôn :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

cái máy tiện này nhìn đơn giản mà hiệu quả nhỉ các bác

----------


## lekimhung

Có thấy cái collet gì đâu, thấy có con gà với ly bia.

----------


## lekimhung

Ý, thấy máy tiện có chi tiết cột dây nilon.

----------


## mpvmanh

> Ý, thấy máy tiện có chi tiết cột dây nilon.


Mạng bác bị chậm đấy thôi, Em vẫn xem được mà

----------


## lekimhung

Thấy cục sắt hình cái collet thôi. Chưa có khoan lỗ với xẽ rãnh mừ.

----------


## mpvmanh

Giới thiệu luôn với các bác về máy đánh bóng ốc vít trong ̣Đồng hồ́(Chỉ với đồng hồ đắt tiền họ mới đánh bóng và tôi màu xanh)















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-fp...kQiiXWDObzz4ow

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Rảnh rỗi chế cái Collet chơi, Post lên cho bác chém gió
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác khoe bác có bán ko vậy, em đang tầm sư học đạo nên cần mấy thứ đó. h he

----------


## mpvmanh

> Thấy cục sắt hình cái collet thôi. Chưa có khoan lỗ với xẽ rãnh mừ.


Ngày mai em sẽ chiến đấu tiếp.

----------


## skydn

Con tiện này có cái mâm cặp lạ thật

----------


## mpvmanh

> bác khoe bác có bán ko vậy, em đang tầm sư học đạo nên cần mấy thứ đó. h he


Em đang bán ơ trên ebay.de. Nhưng mà toan 1000$ ko ah,

----------


## skydn

Thấy con tiện này có cái mâm kẹp hay hay

----------


## mpvmanh

em đang chế cái collet vao chan con mâm cặp mà,

----------


## skydn

> em đang chế cái collet vao chan con mâm cặp mà,


Mâm cặp đường kính bao nhiêu vậy bác, có bán mâm cặp này không vậy

----------


## quanghung108

cái mâm cặp này có phải tên nó là tốc đúng không ạ  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái mâm cặp này tui có 1 cái nè , hàng proxxon luôn nhé , bé xíu thôi ngày trước mua hết 1tr rồi , các bác suy nghĩ nhé , giá tiền đau bụng lắm à.

----------

mpvmanh

----------

